# Entry level scroll saw



## RPM1954 (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm a novice that would like to learn inlay , maybe small boxes or small decorative panels to start. I've been watching alot of you tube videos and reading all I could find for weeks . So I'm ready to start getting the tools I'll need, can anyone suggest an entry level scroll saw? I figure I should start out with wood inlay at first, then work up to other inlay materials like MOP or abalone, which I imagine would be much harder to work with. Also if anyone can suggest a good instructional book or video on inlay, I might not have to ask as many basic questions in the future cause I have a million of 'em  

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi Rich,
Welcome to the Router Forums.

You can do inlay with the scroll saw, with a router, bushings, and template or by hand. 
On the scroll saw you can angle the blade and stack the 2 pieces together when you make the cut out the top inlay piece will fit into the bottom workpiece.
The easy way with a router is to use a inlay kit with a router bushing that has a removable collar, You cut the inlay with the bushing alone and add the collar to cut the pocket.
If you are working with veneer you can cut the inlay and pocket at the same time with the 2 pieces on top of each other, or cut the inlay then cut the pocket by using the inlay for a template.

I really can't recommend a entry level scroll saw but this should bump you up the list and hopefully someone can answer your question about the scroll saw.

Hope this helps,
Mike


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rich

You can find many on eBay I would suggest in the 100.oo dollar neighborhood but almost anything with a VS motor will do the job just fine..but you want to get one with FREE shipping..

scroll saw | eBay

==



RPM1954 said:


> I'm a novice that would like to learn inlay , maybe small boxes or small decorative panels to start. I've been watching alot of you tube videos and reading all I could find for weeks . So I'm ready to start getting the tools I'll need, can anyone suggest an entry level scroll saw? I figure I should start out with wood inlay at first, then work up to other inlay materials like MOP or abalone, which I imagine would be much harder to work with. Also if anyone can suggest a good instructional book or video on inlay, I might not have to ask as many basic questions in the future cause I have a million of 'em
> 
> Thanks,
> Rich


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Rich I forgot something.

Look for one that take pinless blades or both pinless and pin end. with pinless blades you can use a smaller starter hole.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I have one that I hardly use it takes both pinned and pinless blades send me a private message if interested I might make Ya a good deal


----------



## RPM1954 (Feb 26, 2012)

MEBCWD said:


> Hi Rich,
> Welcome to the Router Forums.
> 
> You can do inlay with the scroll saw, with a router, bushings, and template or by hand.
> ...


Thanks for the info. I've looked at the 16" Craftsman SS, it does have a VS motor, and it's only around $120. I have to check to see if it will accept pinned and pinless blades though. I'll probably buy a hand fretsaw also to learn both ways. Any advice on which would be the best type of blades (tooth type) to start out with?

Thanks again,
Rich


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I just recently picked up one of these at a stock reduction sale...$99CDN
Very quiet, rigid arm construction and seems to be well made! Pin and pinless blde mounting.
Couldn't be happier... 
King Canada 16" Variable Speed Scroll Saw [KC-163SSCV] - $109.95 : KMS Tools & Equipment from Vancouver BC, Selling quality tools at affordable prices all over Canada. Largest powertool, handtool and woodworking machinery retailer in Canada.


----------



## tt1106 (Apr 30, 2009)

Dan, thta loooks alot like the Ryobi I have. I hope you have better luck than I have had with pinless blades. But with pinned blades it's been fun. I just can't reach my full potential for awesome fretwork.


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

I would like to upgrade my Delta scrollsaw to the DW machine. It just hasn't reached the level of priority on my tool dollar.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

tt1106; oh, oh...I haven't tried mine with pinless blades yet. Now you've got me worried. How did you resolve the problem, Tod ?


----------



## paul44224 (Feb 25, 2012)

Usually the problem with pinless scroll blades is you HAVE to clean the ends with sandpaper or mineral spirits. They have a coating on them to prevent rust. I use a piece of sandpaper, about 1" x 2", folded into a v. Just pull the ends of the bades thru a couple of times. Google olson scroll blades, or flying dutchman, and both have charts for blade application. Don't use vermont american or sears blades. VERY poor quality, and expensive. sloanswoodshop.com for olson blades, or mikesworkshop.com for flying dutchman blades. I use both brands. Join the forum scrollsawer.com/forum for everything you could possibly want to know about scrolling! 
The craftsman saw is okay for the price. Needs bolted down to a bench because of vibration issues, but that is most saws. Some people have fixed it with a piece of carpeting instead. 
Any more questions, I'll be glad to help! 
Paul


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

As PS Wood Machines recommends, take apart the holders and rough up the surfaces with sandpaper a bit, will help them grip the pinless blades better.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks Duane. Additional friction I can handle (been married for 30 yrs  )


----------



## c-123 (Jan 10, 2012)

Be aware of the dangers of the dust from the mother of pearl or abalone. The airborne dust from sanding or sawing that gets in your lungs does not go away.


----------



## capt. lucky (Mar 4, 2012)

*Ryobi saw*

i like my 20in. Ryobi it is cheep and dose a good job Ron


----------



## tt1106 (Apr 30, 2009)

Good advice. I'll give that a try.


----------



## daulongranch (Mar 5, 2012)

Harbor Freight has one for $69.99 + 6.99 for shipping.

can't do url until I've posted 10 times, so...

www dot harborfreight dot com slash catalogsearch slash resutl?q=scroll+saw


----------



## Doctor Atomo (Feb 23, 2012)

@paul44224-

Thanks for the link to the Scroll Saw forum. I've got an ancient 21 (24?) inch Craftsman Scroll Saw I want to learn to use, but all I've learned so far is it's harder than it looks! Lol!


----------



## RPM1954 (Feb 26, 2012)

Well, I bought the Craftsman 16". So far so good, I'm pretty satisfied, but then again it's my first SS, so I have no experience with a high end saw, and "I don't know what I don't know". Time will tell I guess.

Thank you all for your help.
Rich


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

One of the most important lessons, and most difficult to learn, let the blade cut at its rate, do not push to cut faster. That leads to bending and loss of the right path.


----------



## Doctor Atomo (Feb 23, 2012)

*Thanks!*



Big Steve said:


> One of the most important lessons, and most difficult to learn, let the blade cut at its rate, do not push to cut faster. That leads to bending and loss of the right path.


Okay, thanks. I will keep that in mind next time I try it!


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

tt1106 said:


> Dan, thta loooks alot like the Ryobi I have. I hope you have better luck than I have had with pinless blades. But with pinned blades it's been fun. I just can't reach my full potential for awesome fretwork.


I had a Ryobi until about a month ago, and I now know that it appears under several badges. The tensioner bolt stripped the thread and I could no longer use it. I took it back and go my money back, and purchased another scroll saw. It's a Hafco B18-V, which is yet another rebadged Chinese machine, but it does seem to work as I would expect. It was not the first problem I had with the Ryobi, which is why I wanted a different machine. The Hafco has a cast iron table instead of aluminium, and this seems to reduce the vibration noticeably. The insert plate around the blade also fits flush with the table unlike the Ryobi, which caused problems when the cut piece caught on the lip of the table. The other advantage of the B-18V is that it has a On and Off switches in addition to the variable speed control. This means that you can set the speed and leave it at that setting when you turn it off and back on again. With the Ryobi etc. you need to reset this speed every time you turn it off and back on.

The B-18V was only $25 more than the Ryobi as well.

I hope my experiences help.

Darryl


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

RPM1954 said:


> I'm a novice that would like to learn inlay , maybe small boxes or small decorative panels to start. I've been watching alot of you tube videos and reading all I could find for weeks . So I'm ready to start getting the tools I'll need, can anyone suggest an entry level scroll saw? I figure I should start out with wood inlay at first, then work up to other inlay materials like MOP or abalone, which I imagine would be much harder to work with. Also if anyone can suggest a good instructional book or video on inlay, I might not have to ask as many basic questions in the future cause I have a million of 'em
> 
> Thanks,
> Rich


Rich,

I have completed one inlay project and was pretty happy with the result judging by everyone else's reaction. The biggest lesson I learned was to run a knife around the area to be cut out before using the router to cut out the hole for the insert. When you bring the router up to the edge of the cutout, the knife cut edge makes for a very clean edge to the cutout, and it is a lot easier to get the lines that match in the insert.

The coffee table below is the project with the inlays.









The letters and the minor points of the compass are all inlays. Just for the record, the table top consists of 21 pieces laminated together, with a further 20 pieces inlaid into the laminate.

I am still learning, but happy to share what I do know.

Darryl


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Darryl,

That is beautiful and inspiring.


----------



## RPM1954 (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks Steve, sounds like good advice, patience is the word.

Rich


----------



## RPM1954 (Feb 26, 2012)

David, thank you. I've heard that before, I do have a strong vac system in place, sucks the bad stuff right off the cutting jig.
Rich


----------



## RPM1954 (Feb 26, 2012)

Wow really great first effort, I like the choice for the center! Thanks for the knife tip, I'll definately keep that in mind.

Rich


----------



## Bulldogg629 (Apr 5, 2011)

The most important feature on a scroll saw in my opinion is the quick release blade holder. I got the ps wood scroll saw they sell for 550 used off craigslist for 35 dollars and as nice as it was it didnt come with the quick change and pulling the blade off 30 times during a project got old fast, made me not want to use it at all.


----------



## sharplady8 (Feb 27, 2012)

*Inlay*

I have had my Ridgid VS for about 15 years & I've been very happy with its performance. It uses both pinned & pinless blades. I prefer pinless.

My favorite inlay book is "The Art of Inlay" by Larry Robinson. Second fave for your application would be "Creating Beautiful Boxes with Inlay Techniques" by Doug Stowe. 

Blade size is going to depend upon what you're cutting. Those books will guide you in the right direction.

As for the technique, you might want to get the fret saw & see if you can get someone to show you the basics. There are Jewelry Making classes at some Park Districts and Community Colleges that can give you a lot of important hands-on tips at a nominal fee. 

As for the slippage that some have experienced with the pinless blades, it hasn't been an issue with my machine & I haven't had to scrub the ends down with sandpaper. I think the Jewelry class I took helped me most of all to be able to listen for a distinct "ping" sound after setting the blade, which lets me know that it's at the proper tension.


----------

